# The "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" effect?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Last night I picked up a 4.66 rated pax and his lady (wife/gf/etc) from a nice apartment building and took them to a decent restaurant downtown. Other than my having to tell them to buckle their seat belts, there was nothing wrong with the trip experience from my perspective. This sort of thing has happened to me several times and I've been thinking about it. The conclusion I've come to is that such writers are perfectly fine at the beginning of the night but are quite obnoxious and even abusive after several drinks.

What do y'all think about it?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Last night I picked up a 4.66 rated pax and his lady (wife/gf/etc) from a nice apartment building and took them to a decent restaurant downtown. Other than my having to tell them to buckle their seat belts, there was nothing wrong with the trip experience from my perspective. This sort of thing has happened to me several times and I've been thinking about it. The conclusion I've come to is that such writers are perfectly fine at the beginning of the night but are quite obnoxious and even abusive after several drinks.
> 
> What do y'all think about it?


I would concur with that. Other possibility's they have made drivers wait, put in wrong pin location or unfairly down rated a driver. Check your ratings and see if you can see if it went up or down.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A T said:


> I would concur with that. Other possibility's they have made drivers wait, put in wrong pin location or unfairly down rated a driver. Check your ratings and see if you can see if it went up or down.


Doesn't look like he's rated me...at least not yet. Unless he was that five star trip that showed up in my total this morning.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Instant a'hole. just add alcohol.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

The drunk crowd can be comedy at times also can be annoying at times. Depends on what the person is like sober.

Uber likes to play games with their ratings. Were required to rate the pax on the spot. If they have any sense they check there ratings right away.

One thing ill do rate the pax 5 stars . ill have a small notebook on the side. If the pax was an issue ill make a note wait 2 to 3 weeks change their rating.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

A T said:


> ill have a small notebook on the side. If the pax was an issue ill make a note wait 2 to 3 weeks change their rating.


I think that I've only changed a rating once or twice in a few thousand trips. Do they really let you change a rating 2-3 weeks after the fact? I thought there would be some reasonable time limit (a few days) to change a pax rating.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

WestSubDriver said:


> I think that I've only changed a rating once or twice in a few thousand trips. Do they really let you change a rating 2-3 weeks after the fact? I thought there would be some reasonable time limit (a few days) to change a pax rating.


Pretty sure I've done it up to two weeks later. But I think realistically one week later is fine, since they are past the "window of retaliation" (3 days).


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

WestSubDriver said:


> I think that I've only changed a rating once or twice in a few thousand trips. Do they really let you change a rating 2-3 weeks after the fact? I thought there would be some reasonable time limit (a few days) to change a pax rating.


I haven't had any issues doing it 3 weeks later. Typically ill keep any possible change at the 2 week mark though.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

A T said:


> I would concur with that. Other possibility's they have made drivers wait, put in wrong pin location or unfairly down rated a driver. Check your ratings and see if you can see if it went up or down.


This is so true. Sometimes people will enter my car and be so nice, and they are so grumbly by the time they leave. I think riding in cars just makes some people grumpy.

By the way, I noticed that you called them writers instead of riders. You must be using voice dictation. It always does that to me too!


----------

